# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Severe shock loss after undergoing platelet rich plasma therapy

## Unnat Dhanwani

I am a 24 year old girl. I am suffering from androgenic alopecia since 4 years and have been using minoxidil 5% and finasterides. In the past 4 years i went through 7-8 episodes of hairfall and to compensate for the lost hair my dermatologist adviced me to go for Platelet Rich Plasma therapy as it has no side effects. After my 1st appointment I suddenly started losing hair. But it was okay since I used to lose 30-40 strands a day. A week after my second appointment to my wonder, I started losing 100 hair on a day I did not wash my hair and around 200-250 hair on the day I washed my hair. I underwent a third sitting also and nothing has changed ever since. My hair have become extremely fragile as they come out even after gently scratching my scalp. My dermatologist said that this one is of the" rarest of the rare" category because he had never seen any patient showing such negative response to prp. Having no response to prp is okay for some individuals but I'm shedding like crazy and its been 2 and a half months since my 2nd appointment and 1 and a half after my third appointment. We're trying everything but no doctor knows why is this exactly happening. Has anybody here ever had the same experience? If yes, when does the shock loss stop and do hair ever grow back? Please help me.

----------


## wreestm

> I am a 24 year old girl. I am suffering from androgenic alopecia since 4 years and have been using minoxidil 5% and finasterides. In the past 4 years i went through 7-8 episodes of hairfall and to compensate for the lost hair my dermatologist adviced me to go for Platelet Rich Plasma therapy as it has no side effects. After my 1st appointment I suddenly started losing hair. But it was okay since I used to lose 30-40 strands a day. A week after my second appointment to my wonder, I started losing 100 hair on a day I did not wash my hair and around 200-250 hair on the day I washed my hair. I underwent a third sitting also and nothing has changed ever since. My hair have become extremely fragile as they come out even after gently scratching my scalp. My dermatologist said that this one is of the" rarest of the rare" category because he had never seen any patient showing such negative response to prp. Having no response to prp is okay for some individuals but I'm shedding like crazy and its been 2 and a half months since my 2nd appointment and 1 and a half after my third appointment. We're trying everything but no doctor knows why is this exactly happening. Has anybody here ever had the same experience? If yes, when does the shock loss stop and do hair ever grow back? Please help me.


 Have you gotten better since the PRP?

----------

